# Entry point in DVC for 2bdrm, 5 night perferably Boardwalk



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 20, 2011)

We've always wanted to add DVC to our portfolio so we're wondering how many points would I need to enter the program so that we could get a BW EOY 5 night during prime season in 2bdrm?


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 20, 2011)

*BWV 5 nights prime season*



MOXJO7282 said:


> We've always wanted to add DVC to our portfolio so we're wondering how many points would I need to enter the program so that we could get a BW EOY 5 night during prime season in 2bdrm?



Prime season at DVC would be Christmas and Easter break.  Five nights EOY BWV, for a weekend stay,  you would need about 175 annual points.  It would take less points if you were going Sun - Fri about 160 annual points.  Hope that helps!  You can also check out point charts on disboards or mouseowners.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 20, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We've always wanted to add DVC to our portfolio so we're wondering how many points would I need to enter the program so that we could get a BW EOY 5 night during prime season in 2bdrm?



You want FRI and Sat nights? Or just the low points weekday nights? Boardwalk Villas (BWV) ...

You can bank and borrow points to use with current years ==> 3 years worth for 1 reservation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a link to the DVC Point Charts.

5 nights in a "Preferred" view 2B at Boardwalk Villas during "Magic Season" would be 48 points per night for Sun-Thurs, Fri or Sat would be 55 ppn.  Magic Season is the most expensive except for Easter and Christmas weeks which are "Premier" season - 64 and 75 ppn respectively.

Take a look at the link to figure out the total points for your exact dates and unit configurations.  With banking and borrowing you can finagle things for EOY or every-third-year stays.

You'll notice that not all resorts cost the same ppn.  With DVC your points are tied to a home resort; you have an 11-month reservation window for your home resort and a 7-month window for all others.

Here's another handy DVC link, a Points Calculator where you input the stay dates and resort/unit and the computer figures it for you.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 21, 2011)

Whatever amount of points you need for your stay - add a few more as a cushion.  

Good luck!


----------



## logan115 (Aug 22, 2011)

AnnaS said:


> Whatever amount of points you need for your stay - add a few more as a cushion.
> 
> Good luck!



That's a great point.  DVC can tweak the point requirements if they choose.  The total points over the course of the year stays constant, but they can change the split between the different "seasons" as well as the requirements for weekday vs weekend nights.

DVC does rent up to 24 points to members in case you run a bit short, but keep in mind these can only be used once you get to the 7 month mark and could potentially not have availability in the unit that you need.

Chris


----------

